# [graphics/gegl] Can't create package



## fonz (Feb 10, 2013)

Trying to create a package for graphics/gegl (I don't need it directly but it's a dependency for e.g. graphics/gimp) fails as follows (with a few lines of context):
	
	



```
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib/gegl-0.1
===>   Installing ldconfig configuration file
===>   Registering installation for gegl-0.1.8_6

===>>> Creating a package for new version gegl-0.1.8_6
tar: share/gtk-doc/html/gegl/api.html: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256

===>>> Package creation of gegl-0.1.8_6 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> graphics/gegl
```
Any thoughts? The ports tree is up-to-date and there's nothing about graphics/gegl in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 10, 2013)

There's a file listed in the pkg-plist that no longer exists which causes 'pkg_create -b' to fail. You can pass the *-B* flag to portmaster(8) to avoid backup package creation.


----------



## fonz (Feb 10, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> There's a file listed in the plist that no longer exists which causes 'pkg_create -b' to fail. You can pass the *-B* flag to portmaster(8) to avoid backup package creation.


Unfortunately, that appears not to be it (I did try). Portmaster fails when creating the *new* package (I run portmaster in a jail, using the *-g* flag to create packages that I then install on the host system).


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 10, 2013)

See PR.


----------



## fonz (Feb 10, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> See PR.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 10, 2013)

pkg_create -h -z -b /var/db/pkg/... has sometimes worked when the other would not.  Unsure of pkg2ng syntax nor more details...


----------



## fonz (Feb 10, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> pkg_create -h -z -b /var/db/pkg/... has sometimes worked when the other would not.


Unfortunately in this case it resulted in the same error message, but I think it's worth remembering. Thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a suggestion for save you to wait port maintainer's revision, you can correct pkg-list using genplist(1) and set right location for {DOCSDIR} variable.

*EDIT*

After checking Portsmon report: no novelty.

PS. Modifying pkg-plist should work.


----------



## fonz (Feb 17, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion for save you to wait port maintainer's revision, you can correct pkg-list using genplist(1)


That fixed it for now, thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 17, 2013)

Can you show output new pkg-plist?

`# diff -u pkg-plist.orig pkg-plist > pkg-plist.diff`

I think that the port's maintainer did changes manually


----------



## fonz (Feb 17, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Can you show output new pkg-plist?


The new /usr/ports/graphics/gegl/pkg-plist: http://www.skysmurf.nl/attic/pkg-plist
`# diff -u pkg-plist.orig pkg-plist > patch-pkg-plist`
Result: http://www.skysmurf.nl/attic/patch-pkg-plist
Which is quite a lot more than I expected, so perhaps I didn't go entirely by the book (but at least it works for me)


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is mine. PR can be closed.


----------

